# 1st post and some pics



## nemoc (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi everyone, been lurking here a little while now and have learned a lot. Thought I would post what I have made so far. ;D Craig


----------



## nemoc (Nov 19, 2009)

Ok I'll try to post some pics :


----------



## rake60 (Nov 19, 2009)

Welcome to HMEM Craig.

Nice builds! Thm:

Rick


----------



## vedoula (Nov 20, 2009)

wEc1

very professional finish in your builds... kudos.

more pics!!!

vedoula


----------



## va4ngo (Nov 20, 2009)

Well done on all of the builds Craig.

I am unfamiliar with most of these except the hot air engine and would like to see a short description of all of them such as designer, Type of engine, what equipment you used etc.

Well done and look forward to more of your posts and possibly your next build log

Phil


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 20, 2009)

welcome craig nice models
Tin


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Nov 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Craig.
Nice stuff.
Tell us more about yourself. What are you working on now?


----------



## Metal Butcher (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi nemoc, and welcome to the forum.
That,s a very nice and diverse group of projects. :bow:

I Built a nearly identical Stirling fan based on "Moriya" plans. It was one of my first projects and it took me quite a bit longer to finish than expected. Mine runs (on a good day) at about 600 rpm measured with an optical RPM gauge. from what I've read 500 to 600 RPM means it was built correctly.

All your projects are well done and fine examples of your abilities. I especially like the contemporary style oscillating horizontal twin. Its very unique and creative!

I look forward to seeing your future posts and projects.

-MB


----------



## nemoc (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments. I got plans for the 1st engine off the net, it was so long ago I don't remember where or who the designer was. About 75% of the way through the build I realized the plans were incomplete and I had to figure the rest of it out for myself. The 2nd engine was my design based on what I learned from the 1st project. The fan " Moriya " is a design by Dr. James Senft that is in the book Steam and Stirling engines you can build. It took about 2 years to complete. My best guess is that it runs at 450-550 rpm and has about 15 hours of run time on it. If I had worked straight through it would have taken about 6 months. Most of the warm months here in NY the machines stay covered up. The last engine is my design based on the fan engine. I took all the things I hated about Moriya and changed them to make what I thought was a nice looking engine that was much easier to make. It only took 6 weeks to complete. The next project is a beam engine that is of my own design. I will post in the " work in progress " section. My shop has an Enco 9x20 lathe and a Grizzly mini mill with basic tooling and a 4" rotary table. I also have both gas and mig welding equipment. That's all for now.

Craig


----------



## eskimobob (Nov 21, 2009)

Nice engines Craig 8)
Can I ask about the burner in the last pic. I need to make something similar for my gamma stirling and like the look of your one. Presumably the brass top is not joined to the aluminium body?


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 21, 2009)

"Mrs. Tin" here............. Love those engines, Craig! The first one, so clean and simple, really caught my attention!! Great work! If you live anywhere near York PA, it would be great to see you at the Cabin Fever Expo in January. www.cabinfeverexpo.com


----------



## nemoc (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi guys, The burner was made from a short piece of tubing, the bottom was pressed in with a little bit of JB weld to help seal it, The brass top also has some JB weld on it. The wick tube was soldered from the inside first. Add the fill cap and your done. The wick is a strip of T shirt. The needle came from an old inkjet refill kit and keeps me from making a mess when I fill it and lets me empty it so the alcohol doesn't evaporate. Mrs. Tin been thinking about going to Cabin Fever. It's a 4.5 hour drive for me, not too bad. Hopefully I will see you there.

Craig


----------



## nemoc (Nov 21, 2009)

I forgot to add a pic to that last post.


----------



## Maryak (Nov 21, 2009)

Craig,

Welcome to our forum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Best Regards
Bob


----------



## nemoc (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks Bob.


----------



## oldiron64 (Nov 21, 2009)

Welcome. nice work, how about some shop pics where you do it?

Harold


----------



## nemoc (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi Harold, Here are a couple of shots of my shop.










Craig


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 22, 2009)

> Mrs. Tin been thinking about going to Cabin Fever. It's a 4.5 hour drive for me, not too bad. Hopefully I will see you there.


Cabin fever is a big event;folk come from all over. Florida, Canada, California (the Littlemachineshop.com crew), the Back Hills, etc. I recommend you bring your models to exhibit and set up hotel reservations like now. 
Last year I offered to save table space for anyone here wanting to exhibit as a group there were a few takers. I will likely post a thread 
again near Cabin fever to organize that. Phil from here has set up near me at several shows. Maybe we can drag Rick out this year and actually get to meet him. Looking forward to meeting you as well. I will tell Mrs Tin that you replied to her post. 
Tin 

"Mrs. Tin" home, and here again........... So glad to hear you're considering CF!! We always have a great time; so many incredible things to see, people to meet, etc., and there are more every year. Tin is right, you should make reservations now (we're set at Red Roof Inn); you can always cancel reservations, but you can't create available space if it's already filled up!)  
Your engines are great, and would be a nice addition to the Expo. Hope to see you in January!  :big:


----------



## deatharena89 (Jan 1, 2010)

nemoc  said:
			
		

> Hi everyone, been lurking here a little while now and have learned a lot. Thought I would post what I have made so far. ;D Craig


you have done a great job.... :bow: Thm: wEc1


----------

